
RBT News: News for roboticists - lisper
http://www.rbt.news/
======
moorage
I'm the maintainer of this site -- happy to answer questions.

I made it primarily because hacker news and Reddit don't have regular enough
news updates on the robotics industry for what I wanted :)

I used telescope app, an open source project to get it up and running.

~~~
thrill
Could you add an RSS feed?

~~~
moorage
Definitely think that's possible! Will check with the telescopeapp maintainers

